# Squeaky belt



## Esa1178 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hello everyone!
I have recently begun experiencing the squeaky belt issue. Only happens when going slow through parking lots etc. All of the videos I have seen, recommend either removing belt by belt to see which one makes the sound, tensioning or replacing a tensioner. Your thoughts? 1996 BMW Z3 1.9

Thanks..


----------



## craig01b (Apr 4, 2010)

Esa1178 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have recently begun experiencing the squeaky belt issue. Only happens when going slow through parking lots etc. All of the videos I have seen, recommend either removing belt by belt to see which one makes the sound, tensioning or replacing a tensioner. Your thoughts? 1996 BMW Z3 1.9
> 
> Thanks..


Spray bottle with water will usually allow you to figure it out....doesn't always work, but I have had some luck chasing squeaky belts .


----------

